# Whitestone, NY - 05 F-150 with snow way plow



## MD Cleaning Solutions (Sep 18, 2019)

For sale. 2005 Ford F-150 with snow way plow. Plow is only 4 yrs old with medium use. Extended cab, 8ft bed, tonneau bed cover, led light bar over windshield, strobe lights, reverse camera.

I have all paperwork and receipts for all work done to the truck.

I had to change the Speedometer so it says 209k. Truck actually has 165k.

$8500

Located in queens, NY.


----------

